# Aussie Girl



## Perfect Browbands (May 23, 2009)

Hey,
Well im 19 from Australia.

I own 3 horses, a mental TB, an Australian Riding Pony (my favourite) and a Stock horse.

Im a horse riding instructor and trainer and i specialise in retraining of kids ponies. Not many people can say they love their job but i love mine. I teach beginner to intermediate riders and ride at an advanced level in dressage and hacking.

If anyone from Australia is looking for a mobile instuctor just let me know lol Im in New South Wales.

I also design handmade riddon Browbands as a hobby which is fast nearly becoming my job, but i love that to.

And thats me really 

Hope to talk to you all on here and learn lots of new things

Regards


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

howdy ma'am and enjoy the ride. I have never heard of and Australian Riding Pony, would you mind thinking me about them?


----------



## Perfect Browbands (May 23, 2009)

Im assuming i should replace the thinking word with telling lol 

Well they are very similar to a normal riding pony but they are the Australian version i guess lol they are more fine boned and they dont get bigger than about 14hh, mine is only 12.3hh sadly so i cant really ride her anymore, well without everyone laughing at me that is.

They are very sweet natured, the perfect pony i would think. I can sit in the paddock with velvet and she will lie down next to me and put her head in my lap. I have not found them to have the "piggishnesh" that most ponies have and they are very good to train.

Heres a picture this one isnt mine but they all look very similar


----------



## luvmymustang (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi!! Nice to meet you! Do you ride Aussie, Western, or English? I recently bought an aussie saddle and I love it!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi prefect browbands. I'm in NSW too. Wagga Wagga in fact. There are quite a few aussies around the place on this forum. I ride with a riding school here and am currently looking at buying my own horse (or leasing). I would love to get a stockhorse. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Perfect Browbands (May 23, 2009)

Hey,
To "luvmymustang" i guess i ride english style, im majorily into dressage, love it to bits. Somtimes i venture out into hacking and showjumping, but dressage is my real love.

To boxer
Yay another aussie  im sort of near you, i live in scone, horse capital of the Australia, thought it was the best place to be considering i love horses and all lol I like stockhorses to, very gentle personality.

Nice to meet you all


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Mmm, I live on the edge of horsedom. Not a lot goes on up here except the usual (possible worse than usual politics)

Welcome to the forum. Always nice to bring another Aussie into our rapidly growing fold.


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

hey there and welcome  Im from NZ so not too far away from you


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

ooooh Jody I just loooovvvvee NZ. I visited there in January/February for 2 weeks and drove all around the south island in a campervan. It was so so beautiful epscially the turquoise lakes and rivers. I wish we had longer because there was still so much we didn't see. one day we will go back and visit the north island too. We went on a trail ride there (western coast) and I fell off and had to spend a night in Westport hospital becuase I had concussion.


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

boxer said:


> ooooh Jody I just loooovvvvee NZ. I visited there in January/February for 2 weeks and drove all around the south island in a campervan. It was so so beautiful epscially the turquoise lakes and rivers. I wish we had longer because there was still so much we didn't see. one day we will go back and visit the north island too. We went on a trail ride there (western coast) and I fell off and had to spend a night in Westport hospital becuase I had concussion.


South Island riding is lovely isnt it......

haha You will have to come back - Im up in the north Island and although very different to the south its also very nice...

Ive spent a fair bit of time in aussie too my sister lives there - and as a kid I did too for a feew years....


----------

